# Seeing people as if they're animals



## dhughes373 (Jun 12, 2012)

I used to have, about 5 months ago, really very intense DP/DR. That has since faded, but I retain one main symptom. Almost every time I see someone do something, like play a video game, or read, or cook etc, I feeling that that creates inside me is quite disturbing. It takes on a very animalistic vibe, like they're some kind of primate that's trained to do it. I find it particularly disturbing when I see a family member doing something, because it just reminds me of how insignificant and pathetic the human race is, and gives me a quite nihalistic feeling. I find it really difficult to avoid this, and it seems like a symptom that may be very slow to fade. Does anyone have any experience of this?


----------



## Hope regained (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, yes! It is indeed very disturbing. I had that exact same feeling for 8 years accompagning my DP/DR. And of course no one too talk too it about. That thought has filled me up with so much fear, I cant even describe it. Its like I see an animal, I dont see free will in people, but I see animalistic behaviour which is done in order too achieve something. I see reactions and cognitive behaviour, like laughing is for instance just a cognitive reaction too something which is perceived too be "funny", not in order, surprising etc. I see everything that people do and what happens as reactions in the brain, like feelings, thoughts and everything. And I just cant grasp the concept that there is someone there, I am not even sure if there is, or if it is just brain power with a consciousness. And it makes me so fucking scared, because I can not feel proud when I myself do something good, because I know it was not "me" who did it, it was just learned behaviour, neural reactions, and instinct which made me do something. I can not even accept my own human condition, the self that I been given, or just accept that this is how life has been made, be it through evolution or whatever. I cant accept my own neural reactions, behaviour, for some silly reason, because I always just end up thinking that it is not me. But even tho I still have some troubles with these thoughts( which is a way of perceiving reality, and it is a fact that behaviour comes from neural reactions), I have gotten so much better from DP the last couple of months, and I love it I am starting too accept reality as it is, and I have made some rules for my thoughts, that I can philosophize and do existensial thinking, but I cannot change what is true, and I need too let go of emotional fixations which makes it harder too accept different aspects of reality. No matter what is the reason for human behaviour, emotions and thoughts, I still live, and this will probably be my only life. Too be honest I do not have any other reality too compare this reality with, so can I really complain? Life is a gift from the universe, and finding out what this universe is, and how it originated is not anything that anyone really knows. There are so many theories, but no matter how many theories we have, and how empty, scary, or whatever we might feel that it is here on this planet, we cannot change the fact that we live here. Every day I wake up I will wake up on this planet, in this reality, in this universe. And maybe I cant point at myself and say that that is me. Maybe I just am a product of several neural reactions, maybe I am a soul. But what I know tho, is that I exist. The emotions that I feel, are mine. The thoughts I have, are mine. The body I have, is mine. And life will not change, even tho I am not comfortable with it. SO there fore I am moving forward, I am slowly starting too accept this reality, I am starting too take school serious, I am training a lot. I have ditched bad people ( human beings/animals), from my life. And I feel that my thoughts and emotions flow so much better after these simple actions. I am starting too feel a great deal of respect for the human body and mind. If I do not treat it well, it will not help me.

QLL IN ALL, I been where you are, and the perception we both share scare me aswell. But as I said earlier, we still exist, and are in this reality. You only make your own meaning


----------



## dhughes373 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hope regained said:


> Oh, yes! It is indeed very disturbing. I had that exact same feeling for 8 years accompagning my DP/DR. And of course no one too talk too it about. That thought has filled me up with so much fear, I cant even describe it. Its like I see an animal, I dont see free will in people, but I see animalistic behaviour which is done in order too achieve something. I see reactions and cognitive behaviour, like laughing is for instance just a cognitive reaction too something which is perceived too be "funny", not in order, surprising etc. I see everything that people do and what happens as reactions in the brain, like feelings, thoughts and everything. And I just cant grasp the concept that there is someone there, I am not even sure if there is, or if it is just brain power with a consciousness. And it makes me so fucking scared, because I can not feel proud when I myself do something good, because I know it was not "me" who did it, it was just learned behaviour, neural reactions, and instinct which made me do something. I can not even accept my own human condition, the self that I been given, or just accept that this is how life has been made, be it through evolution or whatever. I cant accept my own neural reactions, behaviour, for some silly reason, because I always just end up thinking that it is not me. But even tho I still have some troubles with these thoughts( which is a way of perceiving reality, and it is a fact that behaviour comes from neural reactions), I have gotten so much better from DP the last couple of months, and I love it I am starting too accept reality as it is, and I have made some rules for my thoughts, that I can philosophize and do existensial thinking, but I cannot change what is true, and I need too let go of emotional fixations which makes it harder too accept different aspects of reality. No matter what is the reason for human behaviour, emotions and thoughts, I still live, and this will probably be my only life. Too be honest I do not have any other reality too compare this reality with, so can I really complain? Life is a gift from the universe, and finding out what this universe is, and how it originated is not anything that anyone really knows. There are so many theories, but no matter how many theories we have, and how empty, scary, or whatever we might feel that it is here on this planet, we cannot change the fact that we live here. Every day I wake up I will wake up on this planet, in this reality, in this universe. And maybe I cant point at myself and say that that is me. Maybe I just am a product of several neural reactions, maybe I am a soul. But what I know tho, is that I exist. The emotions that I feel, are mine. The thoughts I have, are mine. The body I have, is mine. And life will not change, even tho I am not comfortable with it. SO there fore I am moving forward, I am slowly starting too accept this reality, I am starting too take school serious, I am training a lot. I have ditched bad people ( human beings/animals), from my life. And I feel that my thoughts and emotions flow so much better after these simple actions. I am starting too feel a great deal of respect for the human body and mind. If I do not treat it well, it will not help me.
> 
> QLL IN ALL, I been where you are, and the perception we both share scare me aswell. But as I said earlier, we still exist, and are in this reality. You only make your own meaning


"I think, therefore I am."


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

dhughes373 said:


> I used to have, about 5 months ago, really very intense DP/DR. That has since faded, but I retain one main symptom. Almost every time I see someone do something, like play a video game, or read, or cook etc, I feeling that that creates inside me is quite disturbing. It takes on a very animalistic vibe, like they're some kind of primate that's trained to do it. I find it particularly disturbing when I see a family member doing something, because it just reminds me of how insignificant and pathetic the human race is, and gives me a quite nihalistic feeling. I find it really difficult to avoid this, and it seems like a symptom that may be very slow to fade. Does anyone have any experience of this?


Hell yeah i experience this. you read my mind brotha


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

You and me, baby, we ain't nothin but mammals..!


----------



## sunyata samsara (Feb 18, 2011)

All the time lulz. I openly talk about it to my girlfriend. She knows damn well I see people as talking monkeys lmao.


----------



## Question-Everything (Jun 30, 2012)

I've had this but not much reciently. It never really bothered me i actually found it interesting to see things in a new view. I had it in part because I had such a strong hate for every kind of person and what they did especially from obervations at malls made people seem exactly like you said. I also get that when i think of stuff like who decided that slapping your hands together would equal your applauding somebody or shaking your head up and down meant yes. Your not alone dude.


----------

